# Need your help!!! Update!  My uncle passed away!



## HALOJmpr (May 27, 2011)

I debated about posting this here and as you can see I finally decided to.  This morning there was an explosion at a plant my uncle Rick works at in Gallatin, TN.  5 men were injured but 3, including my uncle, were burned severely and are in critical condition.  He has 3rd degree burns over 75% of his body and major damage to his lungs.  He in severe critical condition on a ventilator at the burn unit in Vanderbilt.

Please keep my uncle ,his fellow workers and our families in your thoughts and prayers.  The next 24-48 hours will determine their outcomes.

I've come to make a lot of friends and acquaintances on here and I really appreciate all of you and your support.

Thanks,

Paul

http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011110527018


----------



## NOYDB (May 27, 2011)

Prayers sent up for all the injured and their families.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 27, 2011)

God Speed to Uncle Rick . My Prayers are with Him ..And the other Men as well


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys ... we need all the help and good thoughts we can get right now!


----------



## georgia_home (May 27, 2011)

A prayer for your uncle brother!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (May 27, 2011)

Prayed just now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2011)

Paul,
Prayers being sent up for your Uncle and his co-workers in this tragedy.


----------



## georgia357 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 28, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> A prayer for your uncle brother!!!





mtr3333 said:


> Prayed just now.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Paul,
> Prayers being sent up for your Uncle and his co-workers in this tragedy.





georgia357 said:


> Prayers sent for all involved.



Thank you everyone ... every prayer helps!!!  They have put him in a medically induced coma to help faster healing and control the pain.  I spent every summer with him, my aunt and grandparents from age 10-17 .... he used to run me through drills to prep me for 2 a days for football.  He is a very good man who deserves to live and recover.  Please keep the prayers coming!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 28, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers sent for all


----------



## javery (May 28, 2011)

Prayers sent for those folks and their families.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2011)

my prayers added!


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 29, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Prayers for all involved.





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Prayers sent





Gentleman4561 said:


> Prayers sent for all





javery said:


> Prayers sent for those folks and their families.





Keebs said:


> my prayers added!



Thank you all so much .... we got an update and he is stable but still critical.  They have brought him out of the coma for assesments and he is aware but can't talk (ventilator) or move much.  It's going to be a long painful recovery but were praying it is a recovery.  He has a pretty bad fever now but infections are almost immediate with burn victims I am told.  Please keep the prayers going!


----------



## Inthegarge (May 29, 2011)

Will contnue to pray for complete recovery............................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2011)

Prayers for your Uncle and the others that were injured


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2011)




----------



## merc123 (May 29, 2011)

Burns are painful!  All the best to him and sounds like he's a tough cookie.  Prayers.


----------



## mattech (May 29, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2011)

You have my prayers as well Paul!  To all and their families!


----------



## southgaoriginal (May 29, 2011)

prayers sent God Bless


----------



## cullyhog (May 29, 2011)

prayers sent as well. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Brassman (May 29, 2011)

Prayers sent.  Please keep us informed.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!  They have set up a website for updates and there is a guest book for well wishes.  We are trying to get as many people to sign it as possible now that it's set up so that when he is able we can show Rick all the support and love out there behind him.  Thank you all and please keep the prayers going!  Paul

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/ricklester


----------



## safebuilder (May 30, 2011)

Prayers to our Savior added


----------



## Paymaster (May 30, 2011)

My Prayers are added for your Uncle's full recovery. I Pray as well for the others and their families.


----------



## love the woods (May 30, 2011)

prayers sent for everyone involved.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 31, 2011)

Prayers said for your Uncle, all of the others and the families.


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 31, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all for still sending up the prayers.  I just got word from my cousin that one of the men involved in the explosion with my Uncle Rick has passed away. Rick has had some issues today himself and they have moved him to a rotating bed and are working hard to help him improve. he is still in critical condition. Please continue to pray for him and the families of all the injured.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 1, 2011)

This morning the Lord took my Uncle Rick home and removed his pain and suffering. Thank everyone for their prayers and please keep praying for my Aunt Jennifer, Cousins Molly and Joe and the rest of our family. He was a great, gentle and wonderful man and he will be sorely missed.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dang man, real sorry to hear that.  Will keep his wife, family and friends in my prayers.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 1, 2011)

ongoing prayers for all


----------



## messenger (Jun 2, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 2, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> This morning the Lord took my Uncle Rick home and removed his pain and suffering. Thank everyone for their prayers and please keep praying for my Aunt Jennifer, Cousins Molly and Joe and the rest of our family. He was a great, gentle and wonderful man and he will be sorely missed.



Sorry to hear that. Life just doesn't make sense sometimes.
Condolences to all the family.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2011)

I am sure sorry about your loss. My Prayers continue for you all.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate to hear this Paul. I will keep praying for comfort and support for the family and friends.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sory about your loss.  Prayers sent for you and your famiy.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers sent...


----------



## Jasper (Jun 2, 2011)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## TTom (Jun 2, 2011)

for all involved..........


----------



## sniper22 (Jun 6, 2011)

prayers added, I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------

